# SSL Zertifikat!



## anonymous (28. Nov. 2007)

ISPConfig Version 2.2.18

Website liegt auf einem anderen Webserver und nutzt HTTPS mit aktuellem
SSL Zertifikat und soll nun auf den neuen ISPConfig Server übertragen werden!
Wie kann ich nun dieses aktuell bestehende SSL Zertifikat ohne einen neuen 
SSL Request auf dem ISPConfig Server durchführen zu müssen in ein neues Web  auf dem Server einbinden?


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2007)

Erzeuge in ISPConfig ein neues SSL Zertifikat, dann kopiere Dein bestehendes Zertifikat in das Zertifikatsfeld in ISPConfig und wähle als Aktion speichern und klicke auf speichern. Dann must Du manuell Die .key Datei im ssl Ordner der Webseite Durch den vorhandenen Key Deines Zertifikates ersetzen und Apache neu starten.


----------



## anonymous (28. Nov. 2007)

habe ich gemacht, beim Aufruf der Seite über HTTPS (IE7) erscheint nun der 
Zertifikatfehler "Fehlerhafte Adresse" und der der ISPConfig - Login erscheint!


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2007)

Ach so, Du wolltest den Server auf port 81 ändern und nicht ein Webseiten Zertifikat? Dann musst Du einfach Deine Zertifikate in die SSL Ordner unter /root/ispconfig/httpd/conf/ kopieren.


----------



## anonymous (28. Nov. 2007)

nein, es geht tatsächlich um eine Website mit einem offiziellen SSL Zertifikat!


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Dann kannst Du aber nicht die ISPConig login Seite erhalten. Oder hast Du den Port des ISPConfig Servers von 81 auf 443 geändert?


----------



## anonymous (29. Nov. 2007)

ja, der Port wurde von 81 auf 443 geändert, was kann man in diesem Fall
tun?


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Den Port wieder auf 81 ändern oder Du brauchst eine weitere IP-Adresse. Du kannst nur einen Dienst auf port 443 pro IP Adresse betreiben.


----------



## anonymous (29. Nov. 2007)

die Website hat eine andere IP-Adresse als der Server selbst!


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Hast Du denn die Apache server so konfiguriert, dass der ISPConfig apache ausschließlich auf seiner IP lauscht und der andere apache server nur auf der anderen IP?


----------



## anonymous (29. Nov. 2007)

nein, wie kann ich das konfigurieren? Es wurden alle Ports in der "/root/ispconfig/httpd/conf/httpd.conf" von 81 auf 443 geändert!


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Schau mal bitte in die apache Doku, dass kannst Du meines Wissens nach mittels der Listen direktiven eingrenzen.


----------

